# Petsmart live plants (packets) thread



## stevenjohn21 (May 23, 2012)

I know its been a few months now since Petsmart have been selling live plants in those packets. I was wondering if anyone has had great success with the likes of HC (and others that i cant remember what they sell) 

Any pictures ? Before and afters would be great !


----------



## Mike1239 (May 20, 2012)

I haven't used them but look at them every time I go in and some if them look rough. I think if find out when they get new shipments in and get the freshest pack they will do as good as any plant you could buy elsewhere


----------



## CatB (Jan 29, 2012)

i split some bacopa and crypts from those packages with a friend, mine have been growing great! just get the best looking (greenest, tallest, good roots) packages you can...


----------



## stevenjohn21 (May 23, 2012)

I already bought some HC a few weeks ago but i thought it would be intresting to see who has done what with there purchase.


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

The only time I've seen those plant packets was when I went to the flagship Petco in Manhattan. The remaining living crypts were stuck in a solution that was part water gel, part melted crypts. Also, $7 for some half-dead crypts. Obviously I passed on them.

Edit: Meh. Misread the title. I haven't seen those Petsmart packet plants around. The only ones I've seen were the assorted ones placed next to the snails in the plexiglass tanks.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

The bacopa I bought a while back has been growing good so far. I was looking around today and saw they had moss in little Betta cups now.


----------



## Andrew H (Nov 17, 2011)

My DHG is still healthy.


----------



## CatB (Jan 29, 2012)

it's a crappy picture, but you can see what's become of the bacopa and crypts in my tank... for some reason the plants on the left are less inclined to explode with new growth, i think it's because of the flow from the filter. 

this is a low tech tank, mind you. it had DIY CO2 but it kind-of stopped working... it's got T8 stock lighting, osmocote root tabs and a mesh bag of osmocote stuffed in the filter for fertilizer. 
recently the bacopa grew so high that i had to trim about six inches off three of the stalks(? is that the correct term i don't know haha)... i'm really happy with them, and honestly surprised they grew this well.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

DHG (E. parvula) is healthy and growing fine. I actually have another bag beside my desk for when I redo the mini. I bought it last Thursday and it's still just as green and healthy.


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

Im gonna buy some for my edge as soon as my ada aquasoil system comes in. The Petsmart here has a few pacakges marked %50 off.


----------



## MichaelMcG (Mar 16, 2012)

i just bought some of the alteranthera a couple days ago and planted it. anybody else got it growing?


----------



## jspk (Oct 7, 2012)

I bought crypts and dhg in those packets. They're growing just fine in my tank.


----------



## JunJunJenn (Aug 1, 2012)

can someone post a picture of these "packets" your talking about? I don't think I've seen them at my petsmarts


----------



## Steveboos (Apr 7, 2012)

They are located on the Live Plant End-cap. They are $7.99 and we carry 7 different varieties depending on store. If i can recommend something to people, call your local Petsmart and ask when they get their fish shipment. Plants come in this shipment also. So for us in South Charlotte, it's Wednesday. We only stock 2-4 of each SKU at a time, so if you see the inventory getting low, then next fish shipment, snag some new healthy plants!

Also if you tell the manager on duty that the plants are dead and need to be thrown away and taken out of inventory, they will do so. Sometimes associates don't know when a plant is dead, but we sure do!


----------



## In.a.Box (Dec 8, 2011)

All depend on what you do with the plant after you open it.
Best thing to do is plan ahead before you go n buy some plant.
Set up a QT dirt tank to plant them in and leave them alone for 1-2 week.
Wet muddy soil is best with light and a tight cover.


----------



## mach_six (Sep 12, 2005)

All the ones by me suck, either a live plant tank that has dying plants or they only sell the tubes.


----------



## Slippryrock (Mar 15, 2011)

i have had great luck with anubias. the rhizome was in great shape but kinda long, so the some of the leaves have taken a while to straighten out. but other than that it is doing great. The rest of the plants they had where sketchy at best. several where bog plants also. I will admit that some of the foreground stuff in the shrink wrap type packages look intriguing. If you see something you like, i'd givem a day in court. just be very selective.


----------



## JunJunJenn (Aug 1, 2012)

Steveboos said:


> They are located on the Live Plant End-cap. They are $7.99 and we carry 7 different varieties depending on store. If i can recommend something to people, call your local Petsmart and ask when they get their fish shipment. Plants come in this shipment also. So for us in South Charlotte, it's Wednesday. We only stock 2-4 of each SKU at a time, so if you see the inventory getting low, then next fish shipment, snag some new healthy plants!
> 
> Also if you tell the manager on duty that the plants are dead and need to be thrown away and taken out of inventory, they will do so. Sometimes associates don't know when a plant is dead, but we sure do!


Does every petsmart carry them?


----------



## Minor Threat (Oct 6, 2012)

my petsmart does not carry them. the ones that i have seen were in awful shape though.


----------



## stevenjohn21 (May 23, 2012)

Does anyone know the other type of plants that come in those plants ?
1) HC
2) Bacopa ?


----------



## Elppan (Aug 21, 2012)

MichaelMcG said:


> i just bought some of the alteranthera a couple days ago and planted it. anybody else got it growing?


Me! It grows fantastically! 
It was actually the only package they'd ever had of it, the top was missing and some of it was dead, so I talked the manager into giving it to me for $1. It took me over 2 hours of googling to find out what it was.


----------



## brainwavepc.com (Sep 27, 2011)

I got some dwarf hairgrass and it was super green with great roots and a huge amount. it is now planted in my 125g that is DSM and is still green and doing great.


----------



## MichaelMcG (Mar 16, 2012)

Elppan said:


> Me! It grows fantastically!
> It was actually the only package they'd ever had of it, the top was missing and some of it was dead, so I talked the manager into giving it to me for $1. It took me over 2 hours of googling to find out what it was.


got any pics?


----------



## Elppan (Aug 21, 2012)

MichaelMcG said:


> got any pics?


Some bad cellphone photos, but yes! Hahaha

Someone snuck into the shot Haha.









This stuff has more than doubled in size in the 2 weeks I've had it.


----------



## jbig (Jul 13, 2012)

I bought the bacopa, dhg, and telanthara cardanalis. Bacopa is taking off in my 20L but the dhg and telanthra wilted due to parameters. I put some of the dhg and telanthra in a 2g fluval spec and both are thriving. I have noticed the dhg yellowing a bjt after about 2 months but its roots are spreading quickly. The telantrha has grown in very lush, thick, and red. I also bought those test tube anubias (3 different varieties) and they are also very healthy.


----------



## HighDesert (May 8, 2012)

The DHG I got from there is doing well so far. At least the stuff the plecos haven't bulldozed into the substrate. Not too bad for a bag from a big box store.


----------



## Elppan (Aug 21, 2012)

HighDesert said:


> The DHG I got from there is doing well so far. At least the stuff the plecos haven't bulldozed into the substrate. Not too bad for a bag from a big box store.


And this is why I have no plecos Hahaha.


----------



## HEINEKEN357 (Feb 10, 2006)

What petsmart sells in Las Vegas..


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

The DHG is actually pretty good from petsmart, as well as the anubius, i personally like the bacopa, i think it looks really nice when you let it grow to the surface, its a good almost wall to have, ecspecailly with my angels becasue they can breed behind it


----------



## concepts88 (Oct 4, 2012)

I bought Bacopa from Petsmart, and I have like gigantic plants now from the original offering. Here are some tips, I visited a few Petsmart stores.

GO FOR THE INSIDE PACKETS.

If you go through them, they put the older ones in the FRONT. The ones in the back are MUCH MUCH fresher. Also, a few of them are quite old, they will be evaporated, or even dried up. You can also tell if something has been sitting, because the plant actually grew a bit in the package. The ones I bought was in the back, had a lot of Gel Material, and was quite short. The freshest. Just my 2 cents.

Also, I compared the TOPFIN stuff to the stuff in Petco, and I can say the Petsmart stuff is a lot better

I also prefer the TOPFIN Petsmart stuff because it is GUARANTEED NO SNAILS (it says it right on the package)


----------



## FORREST3320 (Sep 9, 2011)

I have the dhg and it is healthy it is in a bowl dry start with sunlight and growing great with runners already poking out


----------



## FORREST3320 (Sep 9, 2011)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=190829


----------



## MichaelMcG (Mar 16, 2012)

thanks Elppan looks good. now i just need mine to grow


----------



## Elppan (Aug 21, 2012)

MichaelMcG said:


> thanks Elppan looks good. now i just need mine to grow


It grows pretty quick for me, although I get a little light in that corner of the tank from sun sneaking past my blinds as well as my t5ho, so it could be that. I tore it all apart when I got it, cleaned out all the dead stuff (there was a lot) shoved it in my dirt topped sand and hoped for the best lol. I haven't given it any ferts of anything so far either.


----------



## MichaelMcG (Mar 16, 2012)

ya i got dirt with sand cap and a high medium light but its only been like 3 days lol. i did pull one up to move yesterday when i was messing with my filter and it had roots so they should start growing good soon.


----------



## Betta86 (Oct 11, 2012)

I work at PetSmart and a few months ago when the packs first came out, I bought a pack of crypts. So far, so good! Key is to make sure nothing is decomposing in the packs. The gel is easy to rinse off. The Anubias Nana in the middle is also from PetSmart, from the tube packages. I have a piece of Mopani that is soaking that will eventually be in the tank.

http://s20.photobucket.com/albums/b...&current=393222_4710888695145_598430294_n.jpg


----------



## mach_six (Sep 12, 2005)

They must get them from 2 different suppliers? I saw they had teh Top Fin and some generic same packaging of the same plants. 

I got the Bacopa and Ludwigia.

Some of them was already mush towards the end, looks like they're all grown emersed from the dirt stuck to it.


----------



## Betta86 (Oct 11, 2012)

Everything should be Top Fin packaging soon, if not already. Out of the two packages I've bought, I haven't had dirt at all. So not sure? As for the suppliers, I have no idea. Most of the aquatic products have switched to Top Fin, which is the store brand. Anything listed under Pacific Dist. is Petsmart.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm getting ticked off they keep going up on the price of these plants. I'm not going to buy from them anymore if they keep doing that bull stuff.


----------



## Brian041 (Sep 10, 2012)

Neatfish said:


> I'm getting ticked off they keep going up on the price of these plants. I'm not going to buy from them anymore if they keep doing that bull stuff.


Check different stores. I work at one. My store sells them for like 8 bucks a tube, while other stores in my district sell them for about 4-5 bucks. I generally try to pull the dead or dying plants off the shelf when I'm covering the department. Granted I tell most people who are really interested in the hobby to check LFS or specialty aquatic plant stores. Much better selection.


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

Elppan said:


> Me! It grows fantastically!
> It was actually the only package they'd ever had of it, the top was missing and some of it was dead, so I talked the manager into giving it to me for $1. It took me over 2 hours of googling to find out what it was.


It grows submersed?

Is it the Joseph's coat variety?

I have some in a riparium trellis, I put it underwater and it started to melt so I took it back out again!


----------



## mach_six (Sep 12, 2005)

I shoudl take that back on the emersed, I meant grown in some dirt substrate. The packaging says it's a product of Singapore. I guess they import them so I think it can contain any dirt.

The gel is agar and is edible but I wouldn't recommend it. The bacopa had a lot of black substance stuck in the gel mixed with the root I mistaken it for dirt since the water was murky until I opened it today and cleaned it.


----------



## jspk (Oct 7, 2012)

I bought bacopa and crypts a while back. They are doing real great. The bacopa are in the back and the crypts are the ones on the far left. You can see how much they've grown from an itty bitty packet by the size of my neon tetra.


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm planting DHG right now, splitting up the bunches.


----------



## Elppan (Aug 21, 2012)

SpecGrrl said:


> It grows submersed?
> 
> Is it the Joseph's coat variety?
> 
> I have some in a riparium trellis, I put it underwater and it started to melt so I took it back out again!


ermmm... Idk? haha check the pic I posted, if you like it I'll send you a few for just shipping, I've got more than I need at the moment!


----------



## TheKribKeeper (Oct 2, 2012)

I bought 2 packs of the cryptocoryne wendtii about 2 weeks ago for my low tech 10 gallon. They are looking good so far. I actually went and bought another pack of them tonight. The ones in back like someone else said looked like they were in the greatest health also. Here is a pic of the first ones i got about 2 weeks old now. 










And here is the plant pack I bought tonight. 




























And in the tank. 










Notice how much better the 2 week old ones look compared to the ratty looking new ones thats what they looked like at first. I use just gravel and laterite with a pinch of dry ferts. I think these are great plants compared to the ones in tubes imo.


----------



## TheKribKeeper (Oct 2, 2012)

Sorry about the double pictures I edited them due to originals being tiny don't know why it doubled them up. Oh well I'm new. Lol


----------



## Betta86 (Oct 11, 2012)

Rearranged my tank (added a piece of Mopani), the Crypts from the packets are on both sides, the Anubias came from one of the tubes. All are flourishing.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2014)

manager at petsmart? stocker at 1609 haha and if its any relief im the chief when it comes to aquariums and planted tanks in my store and always happy to give costumers advise and guidance so they have success in the hobby!


----------

